# ipod integration



## agentsmith988 (Sep 13, 2005)

my uncle has an 06 a6 and is trying to integrate his ipod. what options are available that let you control the ipod from the mmi? i keep reading about the dension and audi stuff that is yet to come to the market...does anyone know anything about this? thanks in advance!
http://www.amazon.com/Peripher...onics


----------



## gianton (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ipod integration (agentsmith988)*

Have a look here: http://www.audi-forums.com/c6-....html


----------

